# Jealous of friends?



## george83

Do you find you get jealous of friends having the gender you wish for? One of my oldest friends went for her 20 week scan and I desperately want to ask her how it went but I know they were finding out the gender and I can't bear to hear that she might be having a little girl. My sister's friend had a baby girl today and I didn't feel an ounce if jealousy but I think it's because I know I won't have to see her grow up but my friends baby I will. Am I totally crazy?


----------



## Misscalais

Yep lol all of my friends that are pregnant right now are having girls! I'm the only one having a boy and this is my 3rd boy.
I always have that little 'oh so they get to have a girl but I don't' thought but I am happy for them at the same time, I just get a bit jealous.


----------



## george83

Thanks! It really got to me yesterday as we were looking at shoes for my 2 year old to wear to my sisters wedding and the shop we were in only had one pair that would have fitted him but there were loads of gorgeous pretty ones for little girls I can't imagine never being able to buy them. I just have to keep telling myself even if I had a girl she could be a Tom boy and not let me buy them anyway! 

Having your third boy must be a really mixed time. I'd love to have 3 children - if my oh let's me - but I already keep thinking how its my last chance for my little girl


----------



## TaylorAnn

I get jealous and I'm not even pregnant yet. I'm even jealous of my bestfriend's parents because they had 5 girls, and their last child was born 17 freaking years ago lol. A lot of girls I went to school with have had daughters, and it makes me panic thinking that that might never be me. It sucks :( I wish I could just be happy with whatever I get when the time comes, but I know I will want a little girl....


----------



## george83

I'm sure you will be happy with a boy - I have two boys and I adore them so much more than I could ever explain, it's just the dream of having a little girl.


----------



## cnsweeney

hi ladies. so I have a 5 year old daughter and am expecting # 2 but don't know for sure what it is until the 26th at our gender reveal. I had another sono today and caught a glimpse of what I thought were girl parts. so im sure I am team pink again. here I am thinking I want a boy because I have a girl already and getting a little disappointed that its another girl and start thinking that everyone wants little boys. no one ever says I want a girl unless they already have multiple boys..but seeing this makes me realize I am wrong. I should be thankful for my pink bundles. and I am now. after talking to dh I told him u know what..5 months ago I was just praying for 2 lines on a stick. so that made me realize the gender isn't as important to me anymore. but don't u guys worry ..while u all are praying for girls..some are praying for boys. those that u are jealous of may be jealous of you! food for thought :) good luck to all of you !


----------



## motherofboys

My best friend has a girl, she is a few weeks older than my DS3. I was ok at the time, we talked about if I had a girl they could be besties, then I found out I was having a boy. We joked that one day they would get married. I stood in the girl section buying her pink gifts, dreaming that one day I'd buy them for myself, because even with a 3rd boy on the way I believed it was possible. Next time, it would happen. I wasn't disappointed. It was afterwards, when we were TTC number 4 that I started hoping for a girl. And we'd go shopping together and where we used to just look at boys stuff for me, we were now wandering the girl stuff every time too. Talking about the new things her daughter was doing and interesting in, wanting to have her nails painted and pretty clips in her hair. That was when it became difficult. 
I've since had DS4 and experienced gender disappointment for the first time. She is now pregnant with number 2, and she hasn't found out the gender. She is due in June and hoping for a boy. 
I have mixed feelings, all of which are selfishly based. I hope she gets a boy, because I love her and want her to be happy. But I also can not deal with all the pink again! Standing buying pink knowing its not for me. At the same time, if she does have a boy, she'll have her perfect pair, she'll have got the gender she wanted, and why should it be her and not me??!! Which is unfair of me.


----------



## cnsweeney

Motherofboys I'm right there with you! I never thought I would look at family's and see if they were 'proportioned' with boys and girls or same sex genders . I get jealous when they have one of each at least . But I keep the thoughts to myself :/ I can't relate to y'all's pain of not being able to buy all the cute frilly stuff because I have had that and look forward to it again if this is another girl but I do want the boy stuff too. Not so much the clothes but the relationship of a mother and her son and all the sports .. Not the girly ones like my daughter does (gymnastics, cheerleading) .. & a son for my dh . But at least this will give us a reason to try again :)


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not even a girly girl, for the longest time I swore if I had a girl she wouldn't wear pink and I wouldn't do frills and ribbons. She'd wear trousers because skirts must be a pain to crawl in ha ha! But its now the opposite of what I have and I've gone so long without it that I would dress her completely in pink for the 1st year lmao (ok maybe not but you get the idea) If I had all girls I would stand drooling over the boy stuff. Boys toys are way cool. I guess I'm greedy LMAO


----------



## mrs owl

Yes I do too!I'm hoping for a boy as we only having one child. My DH already has a daughter. If one more person tells me they "think" we having a girl I will go crazy. 
I find out next week and I have mixed feelings about being excited about the scan.


----------



## cnsweeney

welp..turns out I am in fact having another girl ..but I am okay with it. what about all of you?


----------



## Misscalais

cnsweeney said:


> welp..turns out I am in fact having another girl ..but I am okay with it. what about all of you?

Congrats on your 2nd girl, I'm glad you're feeling ok about it :)


----------



## Misscalais

So today my BFF called me to tell me she's having a girl. I'm gutted, happy for her and so glad bub is healthy and I'm looking toward to buying girly things for her bub I'm just so sad that she got what she wanted and I didn't. Her baby wasnt planned, she'd booked in for an abortion but didnt end up going through with it. She's still not overly excited about her pregnancy but is glad she's having a girl. I got off the phone and cried. WTH is wrong with me? I'm excited to be meeting baby boy number 3 very soon and I love him very much I just wish I was having a girl too. :cry:


----------



## cnsweeney

Awh I'm sorry . I can relate . My brother and his gf got what they wanted (a boy) and theirs also wasn't planned and they are in no way capable of taking care of a child . My sister also just found out she was pregnant and she already has a 1 yr old daughter so if she has a boy I'm going to really be upset . Because she is another that should not be having any other kids right now since she can hardly manage to take care of the one she has. It's just so aggravating !


----------

